# Short Video



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Click here for video


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

[ame=http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t285/aandryiii/?action=view&current=P3210068.flv]







[/ame]


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I know that spot too!!!! Someone must have dug the top off of those ruts... b/c they use to look like this:


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

O yea.. they must have! Because that bike that was smoking was a RECON!! haha I had a good time in their ponds..


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

[ame=http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t285/aandryiii/?action=view&current=P3210059.flv]







[/ame]


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

nice videos. i would love to ridin with all of yall.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

ill hit u up next time we go... its gonna be in may at rattlesnake.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

[ame=http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t285/aandryiii/?action=view&current=P3210069.flv]







[/ame]


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

O yeaa, just found out today that i tore my ACL and MCL on this trip. Surgery on the 14th!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn: NICE! I have that one too!!

haha


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

alright man thanks. do you like those bison bumpers? thinkin bout gettin me some.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

its amazing how much the holes change... how long ago was that video?


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

they look good but the mounting brackets suck!
the back bumper really isnt as bad as the front though.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Jan 1 2008


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

the sloppiest hole ive ever seen

[ame=http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t285/aandryiii/?action=view&current=P3210093.flv]







[/ame]


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

aandryiii said:


> they look good but the mounting brackets suck!
> the back bumper really isnt as bad as the front though.


 oh ok they do look good. i really like the look of the HL diamond plated bumpers, or the mill finish.


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

man you were sinkin bad in that last hole it looked like!


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

this is the worst hole ive been in at red creek. is was like a suction cup on the bottom. i couldnt rock it any.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

aandryiii said:


> the sloppiest hole ive ever seen


yep... few years ago (way back when I had the Po425) We were riding and that hole took my buddies sportsman out (water in the airbox) One of my fron CV's, and another guys front CV all 1 right behind the other.....


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

I can't see a bike making it through that hole... Its all leaves washed in to a bottomless hole! djscrimm tried pulling me out from the front of the hole and he got stuck too, we had to hook a third bike up like a **** train to get us moving again. Fortunately nothing broke that day, except for taylor's knee!

"it ain't movin"
[ame=http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t285/aandryiii/?action=view&current=P3210094.flv]







[/ame]


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

*seen that one*



BEASTBRUTE said:


> YouTube - My brute at red creek
> this is the worst hole ive been in at red creek. is was like a suction cup on the bottom. i couldnt rock it any.



yea they got some bad holes in that spot


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

first hole the new laws got to see(djscrimm aka taylor)
[ame="http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t285/aandryiii/?action=view&current=P3290150.flv"]







[/ame]

mandeville holes... better videos to come
[ame="http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t285/aandryiii/?action=view&current=P3200038.flv"]







[/ame]

Video deleted for content


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

looks like a nice party! lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah the only time we ever made it thru was one summer when it was so dry, there wasnt enough rain to keep it full and it had almost dried up... we played in it that day.


Whoa!  :bigok:


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

how often do yall go there


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I use to go quite a bit until I moved to alabama..... We are planning a big forum ride soon though, ya'll should try to come if you can, most likely will be at Rocks bottom, which is a little farther north than timberlane.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

MOV01751.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket




heres my gf testin the bugs

MOV02099.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hey! it's deeper right there!!!! 

:rockn: good videos!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Good vids every body. I enjoyed watching them.:bigok:


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

haha where is that lilbigtonka?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

its down at the creek in our backyard and the mudding is literally right outside the back porch lol we live in the sticks hahahaha


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

lol i know what you mean. thats some pretty deep stuff, but its nothing really to you probobly cause you live in florida. haha its deep everywhere down there


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

where did u kill that deer, lilbigtonka?


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

*rocks bottom*



Polaris425 said:


> I use to go quite a bit until I moved to alabama..... We are planning a big forum ride soon though, ya'll should try to come if you can, most likely will be at Rocks bottom, which is a little farther north than timberlane.


we'll def be there, just let me know when!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i got the deer in texas, we def dont get em that big down here in florida i mean there is a chance of some nice ones but alot of people down here like to take spikes year after year therefore never letting them get big, i hate that too btw


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

great vids guys hope to get some on our ride this weekend. Leaving friday for Golddonna, La for a ride with some friends of mine.


----------

